
How Cloudflare uses lava lamps to encrypt the Internet - jonbaer
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-lava-lamps-are-used-to-encrypt-the-internet/
======
zimpenfish
Wonder if the ghost of SGI will rise up and sue them for patent
infringement[1].

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavarand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavarand)

[1] Or whoever ended up with SGI's patents, etc.

